# Tellington TTouch



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonder if any of you have had any experience of this? I have booked onto a half day workshop (just an Introduction to) next month, I have read a bit about it already and it sounds a bit like Bowan Therapy for dogs! but I think there are extra elements to this too. I will be taking Dudley with me to the workshop so that will be fun.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have heard about this! It should be interesting


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I use it on my dogs all the time (or at least my own version of it). There is a spot, on a dogs flank, at the ribcage where if you touch gently with one or two fingers it seems to calm the dog down quickly. I think the theory is that it is how wild dogs convey emotional support and affection to each other. They would use their noses). Kind of like making a cup of tea when your best friend arrives in tears.

I am probably missing much of it, let us know what you learned after the workshop please.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've never heard of it but it sounds interesting Dawn. Can't wait to hear about your experience of it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I thought it can't hurt to go, think it maybe really useful when grooming and if it benefits Dudley as well then that will be a great bonus.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to hearing more about it. Enjoy the course Dawn!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I use this on my Seymour, I only know one motion/movement though but it seems to really work. When he gets over excited if the door rings and new people come into the house I gently rub his chest in semi-circle anticlockwise motions slowly and he almost instantly calms down. I'd be really interested in going on a course to learn more. There's often articles about it in doggy magazines like 'your dog' etc.

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Wonder if any of you have had any experience of this? I have booked onto a half day workshop (just an Introduction to) next month, I have read a bit about it already and it sounds a bit like Bowan Therapy for dogs! but I think there are extra elements to this too. I will be taking Dudley with me to the workshop so that will be fun.


Be sure to report back to us all dawn, sounds interesting x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> I use this on my Seymour, I only know one motion/movement though but it seems to really work. When he gets over excited if the door rings and new people come into the house I gently rub his chest in semi-circle anticlockwise motions slowly and he almost instantly calms down. I'd be really interested in going on a course to learn more. There's often articles about it in doggy magazines like 'your dog' etc.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Check out www.ttouchtteam.co.uk, click on the clinics,workshops and demos box, then hi-light companion animal and workshop and it lists a few, not that many area's so I am very lucky that they are doing them quite close to me, I guess there may be other groups teaching though.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did you get to the workshop Dawn? Was it helpful? Would you recommend it to us?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Did you get to the workshop Dawn? Was it helpful? Would you recommend it to us?


I'm going this saturday, looking forward to it and will let you know. (although a little apprehensive about how Dudley will be in a classroom with the other dogs, he will think its playtime).


----------

